

Case Study: Tracking a Stolen Tweet - FunFlood
http://fun-flood.blogspot.com/2011/08/case-study-tracking-stolen-tweet.html

======
FunFlood
An analysis of an original Tweet. Includes timeseries plot of potential
viewers (based on follower counts) and scatter plot of the follower count of
(re)tweeters. Table of the 34 variations of tweet text. List of websites
containing the tweet's content. Of 200,000 potential viewers, only 7% were
exposed to a correctly attributed version of the content. Discussion of the
ramifications of content theft for metrics calculated by companies such as
Klout.

------
FunFlood
bhartzer, a tweet is stolen just like any other chunk of text, by copying and
pasting without attribution. To plagiarize, but the word steal is used on
Twitter since it's shorter.

------
bhartzer
How can you steal a tweet? You can copy one, but steal one?

